# Mentire?



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

http://www.avvocatocandiani.it/articolo_adulterio_mentire_lecito.html


----------



## astonished (14 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.avvocatocandiani.it/articolo_adulterio_mentire_lecito.html


E quindi?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> E quindi?


Niente.
Ho aperto un 3d no?


----------



## Abigail (14 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> E quindi?


:up:


----------



## Amarax (15 Agosto 2010)

E' stata una bugia a fin di bene. Suo. Di lei.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E' stata una bugia a fin di bene. Suo. Di lei.


Quante bugie a fin di bene in un rapporto d'amore...quante...
con la speranza sempre che non sia davvero finita...
Mi ami ancora? 
Ma si dai ma cosa vai a pensare cretino...
Chi ti ama ti bastona...


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quante bugie a fin di bene in un rapporto d'amore...quante...
> con la speranza sempre che non sia davvero finita...
> Mi ami ancora?
> Ma si dai ma cosa vai a pensare cretino...
> *Chi ti ama ti bastona*...


 
E meno male che ti ama....e se non ti amava? che ti faceva?


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.avvocatocandiani.it/articolo_adulterio_mentire_lecito.html


Più che altro io rimango basita dal tipo di gergo che uno si deve smazzare per capire l'articolo...


----------



## Micia (18 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Più che altro io rimango basita dal tipo di gergo che uno si deve smazzare per capire l'articolo...


 
studierei giurisprudenza solo per acquisire quello.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> studierei giurisprudenza solo per acquisire quello.


Fidati, le donne pur di aver ragione ce l'hanno in dote.
Per fortuna che Kirgegaard mi ha insegnato che l'ironia è la peggior arma che noi uomini abbiamo contro la femminilità.
Basta nn starle sempre a sentire no?
A me hanno sempre imbarazzato le giustificazioni delle donne.
Mi fanno ridere come un matto.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E meno male che ti ama....e se non ti amava? che ti faceva?


Si divertiva con me no? Senza tante seghe in testa...no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati, le donne pur di aver ragione ce l'hanno in dote.
> Per fortuna che Kirgegaard mi ha insegnato che l'ironia è la peggior arma che noi uomini abbiamo contro la femminilità.
> Basta nn starle sempre a sentire no?
> A me hanno sempre imbarazzato le giustificazioni delle donne.
> Mi fanno ridere come un matto.


 
però le donne sono più brave a non contraddirsi


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> però le donne sono più brave a non contraddirsi


A saltare i fossi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Agosto 2010)

una volta il mio ex marito ricevette una telefonata davanti a me per cui si sentiva chiaramente in imbarazzo e tra le altre cose prima di troncare in fretta e furia disse 'Sì, avevo provato a chiamarti qualche giorno fa' e quando io gli chiesi chi era mi disse il nome di un nostro amico, che guarda caso era stato a cena a casa nostra proprio la sera prima. COGLIONE!


e quando glielo feci notare e gli dissi di non insultare la mia intelligenza attaccò con la solita storia che ero una pazza gelosa paranoica


----------



## Amarax (18 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> una volta il mio ex marito ricevette una telefonata davanti a me per cui si sentiva chiaramente in imbarazzo e tra le altre cose prima di troncare in fretta e furia disse 'Sì, avevo provato a chiamarti qualche giorno fa' e quando io gli chiesi chi era mi disse il nome di un nostro amico, che guarda caso era stato a cena a casa nostra proprio la sera prima. COGLIONE!
> 
> 
> e *quando glielo feci notare e gli dissi di non insultare la mia intelligenza attaccò con la solita storia che ero una pazza gelosa paranoica*


La solita visionaria...ne so qualcosa anche io


----------



## Angel (18 Agosto 2010)

Che fortunelle ....io invece mi sono preso del malato :mexican:


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2010)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati, le donne pur di aver ragione ce l'hanno in dote.
> Per fortuna che Kirgegaard mi ha insegnato che l'ironia è la peggior arma che noi uomini abbiamo contro la femminilità.
> Basta nn starle sempre a sentire no?
> A me hanno sempre imbarazzato le giustificazioni delle donne.
> Mi fanno ridere come un matto.


Casomai l'ironia é la MIGLIORE arma...

Comunque l'articolo che hai postato cosa può argomentare veramente?  
Mentire (nell'adulterio) é ingannare, raggirare, travisare, occultare od omettere... e questo riguarda non l'eventuale liceità del fatto ma il nostro senso etico.  Ognuno ha il suo parametro morale e quello che é lecito o transabile per alcuni, risulta inaccettabile per altri.
Come si fa a mettere regole o misure alla tolleranza, alla morale e alla sensibilità individuale in un contesto adulterino?
La verità é che tutto dipende dalla parte della barricata nella quale si sta! 
Bruja


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Casomai l'ironia é la MIGLIORE arma...
> 
> Comunque l'articolo che hai postato cosa può argomentare veramente?
> Mentire (nell'adulterio) é ingannare, raggirare, travisare, occultare od omettere... e questo riguarda non l'eventuale liceità del fatto ma il nostro senso etico.  Ognuno ha il suo parametro morale e quello che é lecito o transabile per alcuni, risulta inaccettabile per altri.
> ...


Parli bene.
Senso etico.
A me ha colpito come una persona per proteggere un'altra sia disposta a mentire.
Come dire, stai certa che neanche difronte ad un tribunale, io farei i nomi delle donne con cui sono stato a letto. Mai.
Reciterei la mia solita parte dello sfigato e convincerei anche perry mason.


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2010)

*conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Parli bene.
> Senso etico.
> A me ha colpito come una persona per proteggere un'altra sia disposta a mentire.
> Come dire, stai certa che neanche difronte ad un tribunale, io farei i nomi delle donne con cui sono stato a letto. Mai.
> Reciterei la mia solita parte dello sfigato e convincerei anche perry mason.


 
Il nostro senso etico può anche tollerare una verità "modificata", se a fin di bene, e questo a dimostrazione che non esiste il giusto o lo sbagliato assoluto ma solo la propria percezione di giustizia che può portare ad una morale e ad un'etica comportamentale che salvaguardi coloro a cui teniamo...
Non per nulla parlavo di "parte della barricata", si é disposti a proteggere ad oltranza chi ci stato/a complice, ma non si spenderebbe una parola di verità se ci fosse richiesta una leale sincerità dalla persona che ci vive accanto.
Non é un giudizio, sia chiaro, solo una rilevazione di fatto...comprensibile seppure faticosamente condivisibile.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il nostro senso etico può anche tollerare una verità "modificata", se a fin di bene, e questo a dimostrazione che non esiste il giusto o lo sbagliato assoluto ma solo la propria percezione di giustizia che può portare ad una morale e ad un'etica comportamentale che salvaguardi coloro a cui teniamo...
> Non per nulla parlavo di "parte della barricata", *si é disposti a proteggere ad oltranza chi ci stato/a complice, ma non si spenderebbe una parola di verità se ci fosse richiesta una leale sincerità dalla persona che ci vive accanto.*
> Non é un giudizio, sia chiaro, solo una rilevazione di fatto...comprensibile seppure faticosamente condivisibile.
> Bruja


 Del resto anche Riina ha una sua etica.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Del resto anche Riina ha una sua etica.


Certo.
Ha anche una moglie e dei figli.
Certo che papale papale tu vai a fare sermon femminista a uno come Reina, non piangere se il giorno dopo salti per aria tu e la tua casa. Tutto lì.
Vai a fare i conti in tasca a Reina per amor di verità, giustizia, etica, morale? Lui capisce che ce l'hai su con lui e ti fa fuori.


----------

